# Move files between Tivo's with web browser



## JimG (Jul 14, 2002)

I have a house full of Zipper'd HDVR2 DirecTivos with rbautch's enhancements and love the capabilities of the hacked units. TWP is lacking one feature (unless I'm just missing it!) and that's the ability to move a recording from one DTivo to another via the browser. 

Is there some other hack that provides that capability?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I've been wishing for this for a long time. 
Sadly, this doesn't exist.


----------



## JimG (Jul 14, 2002)

Bummer. I'm certainly no programmer but this seems to follow my normal pattern. Whenever I think of a software feature that *seems* to be fairly simple, a programmer will tell me how difficult it is, and vice versa. In this case it seems like TWP should be able to easily add this feature..... 

Oh well, rejoice for the marvels we already have in these hacked boxes, thanks to you, rbautch and the many others who do such a terrific job figuring this stuff out.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Since MRV is a pull technology, it would seem that sendkey is needed to make it work, Sendkey has been removed from the software since 5.xx I believe.


----------



## Narf54321 (Mar 30, 2005)

Check "that other" Tivo site, there has been some progress on RouterPlus/SendKeyPlus.


----------

